# What software should I know as a recent graduate?



## IE Steve (Aug 19, 2013)

I recently graduated with a degree in Industrial Engineering and started grad school for a masters.

I am looking for a full timejob as my classes are at night and will allow for it. I am in the process of taking advanced excel, access, visiou, sql, programming classes on Udemy to improve my skills but wondering what else is important to know?

If anyone can offer can advise on what I should learn before applying to jobs or anything about landing my first real job that would be apprciated!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 19, 2013)

As an IE, I suggest you have at least a working knowledge of Minitab.


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 20, 2013)

Presuming you're sticking in Industrial Engineering, you may also want to get familiar with some sort of advanced NLP solver (we used AMPL)


----------



## IE Steve (Aug 20, 2013)

I would like to go into an IE job but I'm willing to go into another engineering disipline as I have good knowledge with general exngineering princples and robotics.

I am open to any other advise outside of IE. Also what exactly is NLP and AMPL?

Also thanks for the MiniTab suggestion, that's on the to do list


----------



## Lomarandil (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry, that's non-linear programming. AMPL is just the software, don't remember what the acroynm is for.

One of my degrees had a heavy Operations Research/ Industrial Engineering component. Optimization figured pretty significantly in that, and most of the interesting optimization problems were non-linear.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 21, 2013)

Lomarandil said:


> One of my degrees had a heavy Operations Research/ Industrial Engineering component. Optimization figured pretty significantly in that, and most of the interesting optimization problems were non-linear.




Ditto. And my dad is a PhD in IE.


----------



## prichmon (Sep 11, 2013)

autocad 2014.


----------



## msec (Jul 15, 2015)

Industrial engineers require strong analytical and creative thinking skills for effective decision-making. Industrial engineers should also be good communicators because they work with a variety of professionals, from management to front-line employees, as well as their clients.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Microsoft office. Gonna be writing reports and such.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jul 15, 2015)

Xbox, PS-3 .....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 16, 2015)

Those two are probably the most crucial ^. I might even add the Wii in there.


----------

